# Swimbaits for Tarpon?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Im looking into getting some swimbaits for tarpon off the pier. Im throwing a 1088 so throwing lighter baits are a little difficult.... Anyone got some suggestions?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

dont throw the swim bait. they suck stick to live baits.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've hooked up several tarpon this season on homemade diamond jig style lures about 2 1/2 oz., some of which were out of range for swimbaits and live bait. Also watched a bunch hooked up on 6" plastic swimbaits, but I think the rods the guys were using weren't quite as stiff as your 1088. I'm working on getting more lead into the soft plastic baits, but haven't come up with a good solution yet. I've also seen tarpon hooked on a 2-3 oz. jighead with a large soft plastic curly tail. 

If the tarpon are eating, presentation seems to be the key.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

2 1/2 oz Croc spoon, start working it as soon as it hits the water keeping it near the surface. 1 easy wind lifting the rod tip, pause dropping the tip, repeat. Yer trying to make the spoon flutter, wounded baitfish still making headway, tuna like that retrieve too.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My opinion.*

Yeah, I know. Every one has an AH and an opinion and both stink.

I try to stay away from anything heavy for Tarpon. I seldom land one on a heavy lure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swimbaits work great for Tarpon. I'm kinda partial to the Big Hammer line of swimbaits but the options from Berkley are pretty good too.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do those swimbaits work for kings too?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

kyle_dj82 said:


> Do those swimbaits work for kings too?


They work great for them.....once.


----------

